# Factory cats.



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anybody know if the factory cats are considered "good ones" or not? Are they more restictive than cats that are said to be high flow? 

I have a cai and JBA's, and I think I will leave my cats alone, at least until I upgrade the exhaust. Besides, I understand that back pressure is a good thing for a motor. A right amount, that is. If I remove my cats, or get higher flow cats, the back pressure may be too little. Make sense?


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Much more restrictive.....


----------

